

MS just gave up on the Kinect - drzaiusapelord
http://nothingjustworks.com/microsoft-just-gave-up-on-the-kinect/

======
zenbowman
The Kinect is an awesome device, the only reason it didn't take off is because
the game industry is extremely risk-averse these days.

The tracking issues are big, I feel that Oculus is doing tracking right by
using a standard webcam, but then mounting infrared on device, that makes it a
lot easier to solve "the dog problem" mentioned in the article.

